# pastel super pastel and normals



## chelz (Feb 21, 2010)

once again being new to royals i need more help with ident to me pastels and normals look the same as do super pastels how can i tell the difference can any1 post some piks and how do i get super pastels also how do i make killerbees is it pastel and bumblebees?


----------



## kidman (Sep 15, 2008)

Pastels are more yellow than an normal 
to make supers you put to pastels together 
also killerbees are like a super bee so a bumblebee but made with a super pastel if that makes sence? 
I have a pictuer of a normal pastel and a normal in my album a super pastel has white on it's head and a much better colours


----------



## gotrek101 (Aug 12, 2010)

there are loads of pictures oof pastels and superpastles on here,just have a look around.also yes bumble bee x pastle is how you make killerbees.also if you need help out pictures on here so people can help you


----------



## Royalmad (Aug 19, 2009)

*Morphs*

If you got 1 of each and put them next to each otger you will be able to see tge differnts


----------



## chelz (Feb 21, 2010)

thankyou for all responses  much appretiated


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Here's my Super Pastel for you....











A Super Pastel has a Pastel gene from each parent. It doesn't always need to be 2 Pastels mated to produce one, you can have a Bumblebee x Pastel, Pewter x Bumblebee etc.. So long as each parent carries the Pastel gene there is a chance of getting a Super Pastel out :2thumb:.


----------

